# Service error c133



## Ceciliachavez75

Has anyone gotten this on their tivo? I just happen to see it on mine today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tico

Ceciliachavez75 said:


> Has anyone gotten this on their tivo? I just happen to see it on mine today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Network error message N33 or C133

Box running software 20.2 and above:

Cannot connect to the service. (C133)

This is a temporary problem with the Service. Some options will not be available until this issue is fixed. Please try again in a few minutes.

Box running software 14.8 to 14.9.2.2:

Cannot connect to the service. (N33)

This is a temporary problem with the Service. Some options will not be available until this issue is fixed. Please try again in a few minutes.

Box running software 14.7 and earlier:

This error will not appear on boxes running these versions of software.

From:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/400

1. Unplug your network adapter for 15 - 60 seconds. Plug it back in, then force a connection to the TiVo service.

2. Make sure your wireless network is operational and you have sufficient signal strength where the box is located. See How to configure network settings on your TiVo boxfor instructions.

3. Verify you entered the correct the correct name of your network and/or the correct encryption keyor password.

4. Powercycleyour network devices, then force a connection to the TiVo service again.

5. Powercycleyour box.

6. If the above steps did not resolve your issue, please see Detailed Troubleshooting Steps below for additional assistance.


----------



## weavb013

Both TiVo.com and network service for the Tivos was out for about 35 minutes this evening.


----------



## sieglinde

Yup, I actually had to not only reboot my router but unplug the cable from my cable company to their modem. Then I rebooted my router and modem.


----------



## tatergator1

weavb013 said:


> Both TiVo.com and network service for the Tivos was out for about 35 minutes this evening.


Yep, had the same issue. I suspected it was a Tivo outage. I just ignored it, watched a show, and everything was back to normal afterwards without any work on my part.


----------



## mpnret

Yup, mine fixed itself. Glad I didn't waste any time troubleshooting.


----------



## Bierboy

mpnret said:


> Yup, mine fixed itself. Glad I didn't waste any time troubleshooting.


So did mine...


----------



## allonon

Just installed a new Tivo Premier on Saturday. Everything was fine until yesterday now I get the c133 error. The tivo is plugged into a local switch at the tv. That switch is fine (have 5 other devices plugged into it) and the cable is fine as I can jack in my computer and it works.

If I bypass the local switch and plug into the uverse RG, the tivo connects. Rebooted the switch and the RG but the tivo still won't work on the local switch. Don't want a cable strung through the house just for this tivo

Anyone seen this issue? I don't want to replace a perfectly working switch


----------



## JoeKustra

Mine just appeared. I'll follow the advice of previous posts and do nothing.


----------



## allonon

interestingly enough solved my issue by happenstance. 

We have an old Directivo that we are moving away from. Apparently that one had frozen and for whatever reason was causing a L2 issue on the local switch that was only affecting the premiere. all other devices worked just fine.


----------



## thakswet

I read these posts, went out and got some McDonald's, came back home and it was fixed. Thanks McDonald's.

no nothing, it fixes itself.


----------



## Darkev

Mine Premiere has been acting up with error C133 all evening. I've rebooted everything included my router and it's still at error C133. This just started today. I haven't experienced this before.


----------



## aadam101

Darkev said:


> Mine Premiere has been acting up with error C133 all evening. I've rebooted everything included my router and it's still at error C133. This just started today. I haven't experienced this before.


It's happening on mine too.


----------



## jmil_draws

Same here. I've rebooted the TiVo and am forcing a connection. It seems to actually be downloading something.


----------



## miadlor

Have received this 2x since the update. It seems to clear itself.


----------



## Darkev

My other TiVo Premiere XL didn't seem to have the issue. I tried doing a network connection on it and bang - same issue. It seems to be related to the machine going off to TiVo to do it's network connection thing.


----------



## brbrem

Same here. This will clear it self???


----------



## shamilian

Been happening for the past few hours....
has not cleared yet.

Tivo Call failed.
It connected could not download....

Unrecoverable error.


----------



## mmf01

Same C133 issue here. TiVo apps also not working. Tried to force a connection and received failed, unrecoverable error. Trying reboot now.


----------



## lpwcomp

mmf01 said:


> Same C133 issue here. TiVo apps also not working. Tried to force a connection and received failed, unrecoverable error. Trying reboot now.


Reboot is unlikely to help. The TiVo servers appear to be down, including the mind server.


----------



## CallMeRich

Saw this on all 5 Tivos around 530pm est, and I called Tivo.

I was first told I have a switch and this isn't a supported configuration by Tivo, then I went berserk! After getting a supervisor on the line who confirmed they wouldn't support a configuration with a switch, I went total bat**** crazy! After being put on hold for him to "check with engineering", He came back on the line and told me they are definitely having a problem. With a minor apology he ended the call....


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

running again


----------



## JWhites

Ok so I'm not the only one experiencing this problem. I thought it was an issue with my new router. From what I'm seeing, the last successful connection on my network was Fri 6/14 7:10am


----------



## caddyroger

JWhites said:


> Ok so I'm not the only one experiencing this problem. I thought it was an issue with my new router. From what I'm seeing, the last successful connection on my network was Fri 6/14 7:10am


Nope you not the only one. I have changed the ip address to automatically get ip to a static but keep getting a disconnect when down loading. When I do a test the connection turns up passed. My router shows my tivo in the client list


----------



## caddyroger

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> running again


Not here in Washington state yet.


----------



## lpwcomp

caddyroger said:


> Not here in Washington state yet.


Nor here.


----------



## mmf01

Back online here. Try forcing a connection if still an issue.


----------



## JDNixx

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> running again


Not working in the midwest either.


----------



## DeveC

Back online in central Texas.


----------



## caddyroger

mmf01 said:


> Back online here. Try forcing a connection if still an issue.


Tried that about 4 times all ready


----------



## brbrem

Back up in So AZ


----------



## lpwcomp

Partly fixed. Discovery bar is back on the one premiere I have with HDUI. Also send of a push that I re queued has started. Service connection was still failing but don't want yo try again until the push (hopefully) finishes in an hour or so as it is very sensitive to other external traffic.


----------



## MMG

I was about to go out and get a new router. Glad I found this thread...


----------



## jhilla

TiVo

2 hours ago via mobile.

We are aware of some network issues that may affect some customers. We are working to resolve the issue as soon as possible.

https://www.facebook.com/TiVo


----------



## husky55

C133 was finally gone but I now got "Connection Interrupted". Trouble shooting network, HD reboot, force connection. Nothing help !!!


----------



## fl_dba

Having same problem with N11 error during download of service. The Facebook entry mentioned above is now about 9 hours old but I have to assume they are still working on the server issues.


----------



## Darkev

I'm getting that now too. If someone changed something at TiVo which caused this, I hope they learn a lesson. Don't change things without testing. Especially on a Friday when everyone is gone fishing for the weekend and won't be around to fix it.


----------



## chiguy50

Back up here (ATL) within the past 60 minutes.


----------



## jerryboyle

After getting C133 all last night, now getting N11 (connection interrupted) well into the Download process (KY).

UPDATE: ... and now it's working OK (9:00 EDT).


----------



## HenryFarpolo

+1


----------



## Darkev

I tested mine and it's working.


----------



## husky55

It's not local. This is a major server crash. I still got the Connection Interrupted since yesterday.


----------



## compnurd

i was back up this morning


----------



## rainwater

Darkev said:


> I'm getting that now too. If someone changed something at TiVo which caused this, I hope they learn a lesson. Don't change things without testing. Especially on a Friday when everyone is gone fishing for the weekend and won't be around to fix it.


TiVo may rely on some of the same AWS servers Netflix does. It may be why both went down yesterday. Likely when they go down it causes issues internally as well.


----------



## JoeKustra

Seems happy now. My location is displayed, but as for that meaning anything, that would imply TiVo has servers across the country.

I do like the post about leaving on a Friday night.


----------



## AMike

I was in the process of setting up Moca here in my home. Of course, I'm thinking that I had done something wrong since I was getting both N11 and the C133 errors.


----------



## Bierboy

JDNixx said:


> Not working in the midwest either.


Working in the Midwest here...


----------



## JWhites

Working on the East Coast here.


----------



## JWhites

AMike said:


> I was in the process of setting up Moca here in my home. Of course, I'm thinking that I had done something wrong since I was getting both N11 and the C133 errors.


I feel you're pain and I had a feeling last night that new customers setting up their boxes for the first time would be running into this issue and be thinking something had either gone wrong with their installation or that there was something wrong with their boxes. Worse case would be the inability to activate their boxes in the first place for the guided setup to even take place. I'm glad it's back up now.


----------



## JWhites

rainwater said:


> TiVo may rely on some of the same AWS servers Netflix does. It may be why both went down yesterday. Likely when they go down it causes issues internally as well.





husky55 said:


> It's not local. This is a major server crash. I still got the Connection Interrupted since yesterday.


I personally wasn't sure if the TiVo outage was causing my inability to access the Netflix stuff or if it was just a coincidence. I'm hoping that we'll see better implementation of stronger, faster, more reliable servers which would benefit every single one of us. Probably won't happen unfortunately though.


----------



## rainwater

JWhites said:


> I personally wasn't sure if the TiVo outage was causing my inability to access the Netflix stuff or if it was just a coincidence.


Netflix was down for quite a while on pretty much every platform afaik. Of course it happened at the worst time on a Friday night when most people want to watch.


----------



## TexasDVR

Yep, it did the same thing a couple of days ago here too. Just another TiVo funny. After about a day it fixed itself.

Another funny thing, Monday a week it has the most strange Grid pattern; but Tuesday a week the listings are back to normal. Today that too should be back to normal.


----------



## husky55

Fixed! !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

Why does everyone panic over an issue that never causes a problem?


----------



## lpwcomp

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Why does everyone panic over an issue that never causes a problem?


 This from someone who may be driven insane by the lack of "Game of Thrones" tonight?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

lpwcomp said:


> This from someone who may be driven insane by the lack of "Game of Thrones" tonight?


I may be driven insane because of the lack of a program that I adore, but I certainly won't insanely post about a problem that doesn't exist that won't cause me to miss a program that I adore.

Get it yet?


----------



## lpwcomp

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> I may be driven insane because of the lack of a program that I adore, but I certainly won't insanely post about a problem that doesn't exist that won't cause me to miss a program that I adore.
> 
> Get it yet?


A problem that doesn't exist? It did exist and was a problem until it was fixed.

Oh yes, I get it. You're off in your own little solipsistic fantasy world. If a problem doesn't affect you, it doesn't exist. Why did you feel the need to emerge from your sanctuary to post your snarky, ignorant comment?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

lpwcomp said:


> A problem that doesn't exist? It did exist and was a problem until it was fixed.
> 
> Oh yes, I get it. You're off in your own little solipsistic fantasy world. If a problem doesn't affect you, it doesn't exist. Why did you feel the need to emerge from your sanctuary to post your snarky, ignorant comment?


Name one actual problem that anyone reported from this glitch. Just one lack of operational control that someone reported will do. Just one. Any will do. seriously, any actual problem that affected the operation oif their TiVo device. Any actual occurrence of a verifiable problem.

What was the effect of this massive TiVo fail?


----------



## ajwees41

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Why does everyone panic over an issue that never causes a problem?


you can't play Tivo games or watch Tivo shows via network with a c133 error.


----------



## lpwcomp

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> What was the effect of this massive TiVo fail?


You can't do pushes.

No updates to guide data.

Why don't you just go away and cease posting on a subject about which you are obviously clueless.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

ajwees41 said:


> you can't play Tivo games or watch Tivo shows via network with a c133 error.


Are you saying that TiVo is completely disabled? I don't get that. What I see is people saying that guide data is cut short. What ability does that interfere with , if you take scheduling in the future out of the picture?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

lpwcomp said:


> You can't do pushes.
> 
> No updates to guide data.
> 
> Why don't you just go away and cease posting on a subject about which you are obviously clueless.


Damn, I'm obviously useless, as I have seen no such intrusion into that which I'm so obviously entitled to, but am forbidden by some unnamed law as to comment on.

I bow to you, my lord that decides all, and will comment no further... until I want to.


----------



## ajwees41

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Are you saying that TiVo is completely disabled? I don't get that. What I see is people saying that guide data is cut short. What ability does that interfere with , if you take scheduling in the future out of the picture?


if you have more than one tivo you can not transfer while there is a c133 error. the Tivo basically has internet connectivity it's like a smart vcr.


----------



## lpwcomp

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Damn, I'm obviously useless, as I have seen no such intrusion into that which I'm so obviously entitled to, but am forbidden by some unnamed law as to comment on.
> 
> I bow to you, my lord that decides all, and will comment no further... until I want to.


 By all means, feel free to continue to make a fool of yourself.


----------



## lpwcomp

ajwees41 said:


> if you have more than one tivo you can not transfer while there is a c133 error. the Tivo basically has internet connectivity it's like a smart vcr.


Now _*that*_ is not accurate. Access to the TiVo servers is not necessary for transfers between two TiVos on the same LAN.


----------



## moyekj

lpwcomp said:


> Now _*that*_ is not accurate. Access to the TiVo servers is not necessary for transfers between two TiVos on the same LAN.


 It's not totally incorrect though. If you are using HDUI & MRS and the C133 error appears then the MRS stream is interrupted, but then you can manually re-start it.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

ajwees41 said:


> if you have more than one tivo you can not transfer while there is a c133 error. the Tivo basically has internet connectivity it's like a smart vcr.


Sorry, didn't catch that.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent

lpwcomp said:


> By all means, feel free to continue to make a fool of yourself.


Thank for the OK!


----------



## lpwcomp

PotentiallyCoherent said:


> Thank for the OK!


You obviously don't adhere to the adage that it is "Better to remain silent and thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." While I ignored an even more important one - DNFTEC.


----------



## sieglinde

There was some effect. I had a Tivo that I don't watch much that needed a hard reboot and when I did, I found it needed a week of data. Not that important, but I wanted to find out the cause of my two Tivos not being able to get guide data. I don't follow Tivo on Twitter so reading this thread was helpful in assuring me that I had no mechanical or other problem with my Tivos. I did normal trouble shooting and knew it was not the Tivos since both had identical failures. It was either my Internet or something going on with Tivo. Now I know if I get that error to call Tivo.


----------



## machpost

I'm getting this error right now.


----------



## Goldwing2001

Me Too....Must be another TiVo server issue. I'm sure they're working on it and will be back to normal later today.


----------



## jfh3

machpost said:


> I'm getting this error right now.


Ditto.


----------



## krar4

We have a S2 unit that has consistent n11errors for 2 months. We have unplugged and rebooted everything, but nothing fixes it. 2nd S2 on that LAN connects without difficulty. We are at a loss on what to do next. I will take any advice.

The in advance.

Rick


----------



## JoeKustra

Goldwing2001 said:


> Me Too....Must be another TiVo server issue. I'm sure they're working on it and will be back to normal later today.


It didn't last long and it is Friday.


----------



## lpwcomp

krar4 said:


> We have a S2 unit that has consistent n11errors for 2 months. We have unplugged and rebooted everything, but nothing fixes it. 2nd S2 on that LAN connects without difficulty. We are at a loss on what to do next. I will take any advice.
> 
> The in advance.
> 
> Rick


Fixed IP or DHCP? Wired or wireless? Same kind of adapter?


----------



## krar4

lpwcomp said:


> Fixed IP or DHCP? Wired or wireless? Same kind of adapter?


Both are DHCP, wireless, and same tivo n adapter.

Rick


----------



## lpwcomp

krar4 said:


> Both are DHCP, wireless, and same tivo n adapter.
> 
> Rick


I suggest you assign fixed IP addresses to both TiVos and any computers that don't travel.

Could be a signal strength, interference, or defective adapter. Do you anything else in the same general area as the TiVo that connects wirelessly?

I'm sorta just throwing things out here. The only thing I currently use that connects wirelessly is my phone and I have always used wired connections for my TiVos.


----------



## krar4

lpwcomp said:


> I suggest you assign fixed IP addresses to both TiVos and any computers that don't travel.
> 
> Could be a signal strength, interference, or defective adapter. Do you anything else in the same general area as the TiVo that connects wirelessly?
> 
> I'm sorta just throwing things out here. The only thing I currently use that connects wirelessly is my phone and I have always used wired connections for my TiVos.


I don't know much about this type of thing. How would a fixed IP help? What fixed IP do I use?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## JoeKustra

krar4 said:


> Both are DHCP, wireless, and same tivo n adapter.
> 
> Rick


Swap adapters. Post the make & model of your router. Perhaps someone with the same item can give you step by step instructions to use a fixed IP or add reservations for the TiVo's.


----------



## lpwcomp

krar4 said:


> I don't know much about this type of thing. How would a fixed IP help? What fixed IP do I use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


A fixed IP may not help but, as the saying goes, "It couldn't hoit." and it eliminates one source of possible problems. As far as what address to use, generally a local network will have addresses in the range "192.168.n.n", so I start with 192.168.1.101 and go from there. You do need to find out what the IP address of your router is. If you don't know, don't have the documentation and it isn't written on the actual router, post the make and model of the router. Also open up a command prompt on your computer and enter the command "ipconfig". It should show up as "Default Gateway".

You set the IP address for the TiVo using the "Phone & Network" setting. Here is what TiVo has to say about it. I use "8.8.8.8" and "8.8.4.4" for DNS servers. They are the Google public DNS servers.


----------



## krar4

krar4 said:


> I don't know much about this type of thing. How would a fixed IP help? What fixed IP do I use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick


Trying to see if it is the cable system or the TiVo, I swapped my Humax for my mother's Humax. My TiVo connected at her home and her TiVo connected at my home. I think I might take the easy way out and just swap TiVos with her. I wish I knew what the problem, but swapping units is the easiest fix.

Thank you to all for your input.

Rick


----------



## tivoknucklehead

getting it now and a lot lately, way more than usual


----------



## sieglinde

Not the server. My Premier has just finished sucessfully connecting to the Tivo service. And I have the TV show suggestions.


----------



## AMike

I have been seeing this error more frequently on one of my specific Tivo's (Premier 4). I have a Moca setup in my home. On this specific Tivo, I have connected the ethernet cable to an Apple TV. When I attempt to play content from one of the other networked Tivo's in my home, I am frequently dropping the connection. Content from the Discovery Bar will disappear and display the C133 error. When I disconnect the ethernet cable, there are no drops in connection.

Any suggestions to eliminate this?


----------



## bitpusher

Just installed a new Premiere. Regularly, when turning the unit on, the top discovery area displays the C133 error. After about 10-20 seconds it seems to go away (replaced with suggestions). Since it happens regularly, it seems wrong (who would design such an interface?).

Have rebooted many times, old Tivo HD plugged in to same switch port worked fine, no connection problems noticed.

Is this "normal?"

Also, it's been installed nearly a week and I have a grand total of 5 "Tivo suggestions" recorded (I have given many shows a thumbs-up). My old Tivo HD recorded about 10 suggestions a day, and my Premier is not close to recording all the time. Hmmmm. Is this normal?


----------



## lpwcomp

bitpusher said:


> Just installed a new Premiere. Regularly, when turning the unit on, the top discovery area displays the C133 error. After about 10-20 seconds it seems to go away (replaced with suggestions). Since it happens regularly, it seems wrong (who would design such an interface?).
> 
> Have rebooted many times, old Tivo HD plugged in to same switch port worked fine, no connection problems noticed.
> 
> Is this "normal?"


Exactly what model? Fixed IP or DHCP? What exactly do you mean by "when turning the unit on"?



bitpusher said:


> Also, it's been installed nearly a week and I have a grand total of 5 "Tivo suggestions" recorded (I have given many shows a thumbs-up). My old Tivo HD recorded about 10 suggestions a day, and my Premier is not close to recording all the time. Hmmmm. Is this normal?


You're comparing the actions of a unit you've had for 5 years vis-a-vis suggestions to one you "Just installed"?


----------



## bitpusher

Hello,

The model is the TiVo Premiere 500GB... not sure a number except the 15-digit ID # shown on Tivo.com.

I have a reserved DHCP IP address for this unit (i.e., it uses DHCP, but always gets the same IP address--same as old Tivo HD).

By turning the unit on, I mean waking it from standby (front panel lights come on), and then pressing the Tivo button to show the main Tivo menu. When this menu appears, the top area shows the error C133 for about 10 seconds and then the error message gets replaced automatically with some programs. Connecting to the Tivo service shows no errors.

Also, the experience of flipping through the menus doesn't seem any faster than my Tivo HD (i.e., there's about a 1/2 second delay before information gets displayed on to the screen)... I wonder if this too is "normal" or if my particular unit has a systemic disease.

I'm not familiar with the algorithms of the Tivo suggestions, but I assumed it would throw in a lot of recordings by default and let me give thumbs up/down to fine-tune the choices. It sounds like you're suggesting it's set to be rather timid until it "knows" what you like?


----------



## sieglinde

Interesting. Why do you put it on standby? I never do


----------



## bitpusher

I put it in standby on the belief that it'll record more "suggestions" assuming it thinks I'm watching the program on the selected tuner if it's fully on.


----------



## bitpusher

For what it's worth, this unit "fails" the TCP port test. Even after telling my router to forward traffic on ports: 443,5223,7287,7288,8078,8079,8081,8181 to the Tivo Box, it still fails. (I since blocked inbound traffic on 443 since that wouldn't be stealthy, but the other ports don't ping--i.e., Tivo doesn't respond to those, just 443.)

Even though it fails, the service connection, web videos, Netflix, seeing other DVR and Android remote app all work fine.


----------



## lpwcomp

bitpusher said:


> Hello,
> 
> The model is the TiVo Premiere 500GB... not sure a number except the 15-digit ID # shown on Tivo.com.


It's located on a label on the back of the TiVo, but if it is the 2-tuner, it is a TCD746500. 4-Tuner would be TCD750500. First 3 _*digits*_ of the model number should match the first 3 digits of the TiVo Service Number (the 15=digit ID #). BTW, the TSN is available on the first page of the System Information screen.



bitpusher said:


> I have a reserved DHCP IP address for this unit (i.e., it uses DHCP, but always gets the same IP address--same as old Tivo HD).


I suggest you change the TiVos network settings to use a fixed IP. In fact, you should do that on all of your fixed network attached equipment (TIVos, desktop PCs, etc.



bitpusher said:


> By turning the unit on, I mean waking it from standby (front panel lights come on), and then pressing the Tivo button to show the main Tivo menu. When this menu appears, the top area shows the error C133 for about 10 seconds and then the error message gets replaced automatically with some programs. Connecting to the Tivo service shows no errors.


Ah, OK. While there is at least one good reason for putting a TiVo in standby, it isn't the same as having a receiver or TV in standby. Not much is really off.



bitpusher said:


> Also, the experience of flipping through the menus doesn't seem any faster than my Tivo HD (i.e., there's about a 1/2 second delay before information gets displayed on to the screen)... I wonder if this too is "normal" or if my particular unit has a systemic disease.


Totally different UI, which is not only more CPU intensive but utilizes the network. If you want to make a valid comparison, switch to the SDUI.



bitpusher said:


> I'm not familiar with the algorithms of the Tivo suggestions, but I assumed it would throw in a lot of recordings by default and let me give thumbs up/down to fine-tune the choices. It sounds like you're suggesting it's set to be rather timid until it "knows" what you like?


That is my understanding, based on other people's reports. I have no personal experience as turning off suggestions is the second thing I do after completing guided setup on a newly acquired TiVo. I explicitly record enough stuff to keep me busy w/o having the TiVo decide to record things on its own.


----------



## lpwcomp

bitpusher said:


> For what it's worth, this unit "fails" the TCP port test. Even after telling my router to forward traffic on ports: 443,5223,7287,7288,8078,8079,8081,8181 to the Tivo Box, it still fails. (I since blocked inbound traffic on 443 since that wouldn't be stealthy, but the other ports don't ping--i.e., Tivo doesn't respond to those, just 443.)
> 
> Even though it fails, the service connection, web videos, Netflix, seeing other DVR and Android remote app all work fine.


That's been broken for everyone for a while now. It would be unusual if it _*worked*_ for you.


----------



## lpwcomp

sieglinde said:


> Interesting. Why do you put it on standby? I never do





bitpusher said:


> I put it in standby on the belief that it'll record more "suggestions" assuming it thinks I'm watching the program on the selected tuner if it's fully on.


Not sure is has any affect on suggestions, but I put _*mine*_ in standby to avoid recording the EAS messages.


----------



## bitpusher

Shortly after posting here about my C133 error, it seemed to clear-up and now works (mostly) like a champ--no more C133 errors, its UI is zippy, and it started recording hundreds of "TiVo suggestions."

The only other thing I tried was to use my router's "port forwarding" to forward all internet inbound traffic on certain ports to the TiVo. Some of the ports were those in the TiVo troubleshooting guide, and others were ports I saw on my router's log. Here are the ports I forwarded to the TiVo:

5223,7287,7288,8078,8079,8081,8181,36290,59410,50281,49490

Again, I'm not sure if this made any difference at all or if the TiVo would have started working on its own after sorting through its troubles internally.


----------



## wkearney99

Fwiw, i have a premiere unit that's showing the c133 error. Passes network diags for internet connectivity. No idea why it thinks the internet connection is out. I'm power cycling it now...


----------



## Resist

I got this error on my Premiere tonight, and it won't let me stop a Tivo Suggested recording. This makes no sense to me, because I can't free up a tuner. Why does it need the Tivo Service to stop a recording?


----------



## wkearney99

wkearney99 said:


> Fwiw, i have a premiere unit that's showing the c133 error. Passes network diags for internet connectivity. No idea why it thinks the internet connection is out. I'm power cycling it now...


Power cycling didn't help. Still showing c133 on the tivo central page. What gives?

My effort here was to get a stream unit online. I've had the premiere (with lifetime) and the stream for a year, but still boxed while we built the new house. I've had the premiere running for two days without any problems. But it seems to have lost whatever it considered an internet connect last night. Yet it passes diags and did a forced connect without error.

It sees other tivo hd boxes on the network and transfers function, either way.


----------



## jevo

Fwiw, my service just started working again.


----------



## MMaleto

same here in Chicago area. Just think, I called Tivo to cancel a a few hours ago and they threw me a bone - 2 months free to think about it. Came back and WHAMMO - C133 and NOTHING that I can do will fix it.

Maybe I will not wait 2 months before I cancel.


----------



## mmf01

Same problem out here in CA. Error C133 and the C501 when attempting to access "My Shows".


----------



## parkds

I am having the same issue here (NYC Area) on my Premiere. It started showing the C133 error late in the morning today and has not worked since. I am able to get the unit to call home so I know it is not an issue with my network. I am also not able to connect to the unit through the Tivo iOS app.


----------



## wkearney99

Ugh, something's wonky, it's come and gone unpredictably. Meanwhile changing out the cabling, switch and rebooting the router has done nothing to clarify what may or may not be working. There's only one premiere here, so I can't try another.


----------



## Resist

The error has cleared itself and now things are fine. I still don't get why this error prevents me from stopping a recording or to access "My Shows".


----------



## SMWinnie

I'm getting analogous behavior through the TiVo iPad app. "There was a problem connecting to the TiVo service."

Something has gone pear-shaped.


----------



## lpwcomp

The TiVo servers were down for at least 8 hours. They appear to be back up now.

Edit: I may have spoken too soon. I was able to make a service connection but the Discovery Bar was still showing C133.

Edit2: Definitely spoke too soon. It's down again.


----------



## rjrustia

Still have C133 error. TiVo service has been down since 14:30. Wonder if it will ever come up...


----------



## brbrem

Have same problem here in AZ. What's going on with Tivo?


----------



## dcpmark

I have it here in Los Angeles. Forced a connection which was fine, but I still have the error. It won't let me set up a Season Pass, but I can still record individual shows. Weird.


----------



## treaty

Same here. This has to be a problem on Tivos server end (says so right in the error description). I've had c133 error all day. 

I think the worst bit is that the TiVo loses a lot of functionality when this happens... You can't even use the ipad app with it when it has this problem (which is just silly, that's all local network traffic).


----------



## brbrem

ipad app not working for me either. Still showing C133 error.


----------



## nooneuknow

The more active (most posts today) thread on this is over here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510698


----------



## dnimtz

I am having the same issue here CO on my Premiere XL. I am able to get the unit to call home so I know it is not an issue with my network. I am also not able to connect to the unit through the Tivo iOS app.


----------



## tvmaster2

same problems here...both iPad app and C133 errors....


----------



## Jed1

Both my Premiere 4s are still displaying the C133 error at 11:30 PM.


----------



## Resist

Getting the error again. Come on Tivo fix this!


----------



## djwilso

Margret has tweeted and said it should be fixed (for now):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/408257641018699777


> TiVo Margret Schmidt
> All C133 issues should now be resolved. I'm terribly sorry for the inconvenience. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## celtic pride

althought the c133 message isnt showimg up this morninging iam now missing my netflix ,you tube,amazon and hulu plus apps!


----------



## NotNowChief

I'm just reading up on this now. Ugh. Does this mean the shows that were supposed to record last night did not?


----------



## celtic pride

althought the c31 message isnt showimg up this morninging iam now missing my netflix ,you tube,amazon and hulu plus apps! nevermind i did a restart on the tivo and everythings showing up now!


----------



## celtic pride

All the recordings i set up recorded fine last night for me!


----------



## NotNowChief

I hope so. If I have to talk to my wife instead of watching Agents of SHIELD I'm gonna be VERY angry.


----------



## atmuscarella

NotNowChief said:


> I hope so. If I have to talk to my wife instead of watching Agents of SHIELD I'm gonna be VERY angry.


Hate to tell you this but Agents of SHIELD was a re-run last night


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

It sounds like this was a much worse issue for Roamios than for Premieres. I was wondering why people were so ballistic over it, then I noticed the main thread was in the Roamio forum (I don't browse by forum, so I don't notice which forum a thread is in), and talking about issues that I wasn't seeing. I guess the Roamio is a lot more interactive with the TiVo servers..?

For me, this has only ever been a minor nuisance. Hopefully, TiVo will get their server problem sorted out soon, more for the Roamio people's sake than mine.


----------



## atmuscarella

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I guess the Roamio is a lot more interactive with the TiVo servers..?


Maybe Roamio's are but the reality is my Roamio worked just fine during the outage. I watched record shows, recorded more shows, used the guide, etc., frankly it didn't seem any different than how my Premiere worked when it didn't have access to the TiVo Servers. There were plenty of things that didn't work but using it as a DVR was no issue - at least the way I use it.


----------



## wkearney99

From Tivo customer service:


> Recently, we experienced a problem with one of the TiVo servers. This caused many customers to receive a C133 error, or a problem getting account status/failed while negotiating error when making a connection. We believe this to currently be resolved and apologize for the inconvenience it has caused.


----------



## tvmaster2

things seem to be back, however, I was forced to accept a LEGAL agreement before being able to use my already-installed iPad app...that was strange


----------



## jjd416

My service is out again. Anybody else?


----------



## Donbadabon

I am getting the C133 error sporadically still.


----------



## Bierboy

Having this server problem again this afternoon. Sheesh....


----------



## BlackBetty

Just got C133 error. What is the problem over at TiVo these days?


----------



## Donbadabon

Error is here too. And my wireless won't connect again. Ugh.


----------



## jaydro

I'm getting the C133 error (again) just now, after seeing things get really slow, including having the formatting of the "Community" episodes list change out from under me--it went from 1,2,3,4,5 to 2009-13, 2014. Weird.


----------



## nooneuknow

Me too!

Southern NV

If you are going to post, a general location would be helpful, in case it's the whole country again, and TiVo tries to say it's our problem, not theirs.

<Just insert my usual ranting style here.>

Premieres are running OK, just the usual displaying of the error, and all that comes with it (what quits working).

My Roamio is sluggish, unless I pull the network cable (wireless is not enabled), so it detects it is unplugged, and quits trying to communicate. But, I only did this as a test, and plugged it back in.

I fear if too many people go unplugging from their networks, it will lead to people forgetting they unplugged, and reporting they are still down.


----------



## xander777

It's happening here in CT also.


----------



## RustySTL

Same in STL.


----------



## Anthos

Philly reporting in, c133


----------



## MScottC

Jersey City, NJ


----------



## knuckles

This is a real pain. Why has it been happening so frequently?


----------



## Lil'Ed

error C133 in Montgomery Alabama


----------



## mrdanbostic

Yup, C133 Off and on since Friday, Phila PA. Mostly off. Ended up yanking ethernet cable to avoid the random n frequent UI navigation lag.


----------



## lpwcomp

It's out here also. I was going to post something in the official TiVo forum, but when I went to do so, I discovered that the post I made during the previous extended outage had been removed w/o justification , explanation, or notice. It was simply gone. While it rather forcefully asked TiVo to cease blaming these problems on user's local networks and fix the problem, it violated no forum rules.

In addition, there was never any official response or notice in the thread, despite the numerous posts by other users.

It appears to be back up. How long that will last is anyone's guess.


----------



## nooneuknow

Good job on posting your regions, along with the service-down reports.

Obviously, there's no point in rebooting anything, and if you were going to make any changes to any configurations today, or activate a box, you should hold off until the service is restored.

Also, please don't post "It's back up" when it's only just been back up for a minute. We had a rash of people jumping the gun at every flicker of the service error going away, only to post 5 minutes later that it as "back down".

*Still down in Southern NV* - I'll post when I see over 30 minutes of uninterrupted service, and have also been able to make two consecutive and completed manual service connections, via the network menu.

These threads are our best tool for measuring the scope of an outage, duration, and proving it's not the our equipment, and the usual TiVo CSR script to make us run around rebooting and changing things goes out the window.

There's different threads for this same topic, for the different generations of TiVo, although the names of them are not identical. So, if you have only Premieres then that one is best. If you have only Roamios, that thread is best. If you have one of each, well, maybe hit both threads.

Why hit both threads? It is sometimes conceivable that an outage might only affect one model.


----------



## nooneuknow

Does seem to be back up.

Southern NV

But, as I said, I'd wait awhile before trying to activate new TiVos or making any changes that could disable your TiVo for primetime, should this be faltering before something bigger, yet to happen, like last time.

Good luck.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

still getting "connection interrupted " error N11 in the middle of downloading new program data "getting info"
Orlando Florida

started yesterday, cannot make a download, stops 1/2 way through each time


----------



## pshivers

Been down and out in *Alhambra, California Los Angeles County* with *C133 errors *since yesterday Afternoon with a few brief moments of actual "Up Time"....


----------



## ajonas

In South Florida C133 error since 9:30 AM this morning.
Tivo says they are tracking and there should be a fix soon.

I seem to have read that before.

Also not allowing tivo mini to access that XL$ with a v80 error.

I wonder when "soon is"?


----------



## jerryboyle

c133 in Louisville KY this evening.

Also unable to use Tivo app for iphone 5 (rejects Media Access Key).


----------



## MrDell

jerryboyle said:


> c133 in Louisville KY this evening.
> 
> Also unable to use Tivo app for iphone 5 (rejects Media Access Key).


Here in Rhode Island I am getting a Media access key rejection also this evening on my Ipad. Rebooted the router and it is still the same!!


----------



## nooneuknow

Seems to be regional, not national. Been up solid since my last post saying otherwise.

Southern Nevada - Cox internet


----------



## Bob-Dobalina

Up here in Burlington, VT, as well. Noticed it early yesterday. Sometime last night the error went away and displayed the recommended viewing banner on top but my iPhone App kept loading the "away from network" options. Today, I came home from work and was still having the exact same issue. I restarted the box and now it's displaying the C-133 error.


----------



## Jackamus

I had the problem yesterday. Today everything seems well.


----------



## nooneuknow

I'm still solidly up in Southern Nevada, w/Cox internet...

Maybe I should extend my usual advice about making sure to post the region you are in to also include your internet service provider...

There's no cluster that I've noticed, and if it was affecting everybody, even for a short time, the C133 related threads would be lighting up like Christmas trees with posts. I'm not seeing that, with whatever the deal is.

I suppose it could still be on TiVo's end, since a single server being glitchy, could still cause something like this, while other servers stay solid. But, good luck getting them to admit it.

It took a national outage and over 12 hours before TiVoMargret tweeted they were working on it (an admission of a fault), while the TiVo CSRs were still telling people nothing was wrong on their end, and nearly a day into it they put up a recorded message when you called in. That's just unacceptable.


----------



## CloudAtlas

nooneuknow said:


> It took a national outage and over 12 hours before TiVoMargret tweeted they were working on it (an admission of a fault), while the TiVo CSRs were still telling people nothing was wrong on their end, and nearly a day into it they put up a recorded message when you called in. That's just unacceptable.


Did you just post the exact same RANT in the Roamio forum thread? Too funny.

Margret posted in the Roamio thread at 10:33pm



> There is a small subset of our customers that experienced a C133 error today. If you are one of them, please connect to the TiVo Service after 8:30pm Pacific, and wait about 5 minutes for everything to resolve.
> 
> I am so sorry for the trouble!
> --Margret


----------



## smcayton

I am getting the invalid access key message when I attempt to sign into the App on both iPhone and iPad. I just chatted with TiVo customer support and He confirmed it is a known issue they are tracking with no fix at this time.
From my chat with TiVo

Miguel: Thank you for the information. We are currently Tracking the issue. We don't have a fix at this time.

Me: so it is a TiVo issue, not anything on my hardware?

Miguel: Correct.

Me: is there anyway I can be notified when a solution is found?

Miguel: I do know a release it scheduled for this week. I don't expect a full roll-out unit the upcoming week. The Stream will download it automatically.

So I'm not sure when it will be working again.

Mac 
St Louis MO

[/COLOR]


----------



## nooneuknow

CloudAtlas said:


> Did you just post the exact same RANT in the Roamio forum thread? Too funny.
> 
> Margret posted in the Roamio thread at 10:33pm


If people didn't "rant", do you really think there would be a response?

If these threads didn't exist, and people didn't post their displeasure (or rant, as you call anything you don't like), I doubt we'd have received an answer to the issue at hand on here.

Not everybody follows TiVoMargret's twitter feed, and many have expressed displeasure with her using that medium, and not posting here, where everybody is already in one place. In fact, she's been collecting TSNs all day long on her twitter feed, and just now, finally popped in here. Better late than never, I guess. TiVo CS has been running their usual game, telling people to do all sorts of things, and denying they have a problem, all day long.

Funny how TiVo's CS Department never seems to know what TiVoMargret is doing or saying, and just sticks to their utter BS manner of handling the calls about this type of issue. Also, as usual, the post gets placed in a ROAMIO thread, and not any other one on the same topic. I guess the filthy second-class Premiere owners don't deserve answers.

This is more of a rant than what you fixated on. I hope you enjoyed it.

Your Welcome

P.S. Find somebody else to follow around and nip at. You are like a lost dog with an unhealthy fixation on anything I post. I don't agree with most anything you post, but I don't follow you around and nip at you.


----------



## lpwcomp

I for one do not follow _*anyone*_ on twitter.

I have posted the following in the official TiVo support forum http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...Page=4&rootPostID=11142145&lastPage=4&postID=:



> I would like to know - scratch that, I demand to know why my post to this thread was summarily removed w/o notice or justification. I would also like to know why there was never any official acknowledgement in this thread of the server problems that TiVo is having.


I have quoted it here so there is at least some record of it if they decide to remove that post as they did with my previous post.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I for one do not follow _*anyone*_ on twitter.
> 
> I have posted the following in the official TiVo support forum http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...Page=4&rootPostID=11142145&lastPage=4&postID=:
> 
> I have quoted it here so there is at least some record of it if they decide to remove that post as they did with my previous post.


Believe me when I say that even I was irritated on your behalf, when you first posted that TiVo was removing posts from their official forum about the outage. I went looking for any news article mentions about it and only came up with articles about their stock and MSO partnerships.

At least they can't whitewash TCF. You just did EXACTLY what I was going to suggest, but neglected to ever say.


----------



## Smiles3usa

South of Boston here -- Comcast cable.

My TIVO is also receiving the C133 error message. Despite this, I can do most things on the DVR. However, my TIVO mini's do not work because of this error. While I can watch live TV on the minis, I cant watch anything on the DVR, I have gotten so use to not watching live TV!! This started yesterday afternoon,,,and is still going on this morning. Before I read this thread I rebooted both the DVR and the minis. The TIVO service is too expensive for long outages like this.


----------



## lpwcomp

nooneuknow said:


> Believe me when I say that even I was irritated on your behalf, when you first posted that TiVo was removing posts from their official forum about the outage. I went looking for any news article mentions about it and only came up with articles about their stock and MSO partnerships.
> 
> At least they can't whitewash TCF. You just did EXACTLY what I was going to suggest, but neglected to ever say.


Well, That didn't take long. My new post has disappeared.


----------



## mabittin

Also in boston area (western suburb)and I have the error on my premier since yesterday and my mini will not work at all


----------



## lpwcomp

I received the following e-mail from TiVo:



> We removed the following post as it did not comply with TiVo's terms and conditions as specified below.
> 
> T&C:
> "The support nature of these forums makes them inappropriate for discussing TiVo's policies or procedures (including Product Exchange procedures), for discussing future products, or for filing complaints. The moderators will also remove any comments that stray from the subject at hand, including unsolicited ads and promotions."
> 
> "Content that is abusive, vulgar, racist, slanderous, harassing or otherwise objectionable, or anonymous criticism of specific companies, will not be tolerated and will be removed. "
> 
> Post Removed:
> "I've been a TiVo customer since 2002. The TiVo service has been going down a lot lately and is down right now. Are your servers doubling as Obamacare exchange sites?
> Please cease trying to blame it on a local TiVo or network problem. I and anyone else with at least two functioning brain cells knows better.
> GET THE PROBLEM FIXED!!!"
> 
> The purpose of the forums is to share information and assist each other regarding TiVo's products and services. Posts that are strictly complaints and do not add value are subject to be removed.
> 
> Sincerely,
> TiVo Help Forums


What a joke!


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> I received the following e-mail from TiVo:
> 
> What a joke!


Using that logic, if TiVo could, they'd delete 95% of TCF content, if this was their site. Thank (whatever), TCF is not their site.


----------



## NorthAlabama

it's their forum, they can remove any content they wish. personally, i'd rather have them working to fix the issue than removing posts, and i'm not entirely convinced they are able do both simultaneously...


----------



## lpwcomp

NorthAlabama said:


> it's their forum, they can remove any content they wish. personally, i'd rather have them working to fix the issue than removing posts, and i'm not entirely convinced they are able do both simultaneously...


No one, including me, claims they do not have the absolute right to do whatever they wish in their forum. Whether it is a good business decision is debatable. My main reason for making the initial post was to try to get them to cease forcefully exhaling combustion byproducts into customers solid waste elimination orifices.


----------



## nooneuknow

lpwcomp said:


> No one, including me, claims they do not have the absolute right to do whatever they wish in their forum. Whether it is a good business decision is debatable. My main reason for making the initial post was to try to get them to cease forcefully exhaling combustion byproducts into customers solid waste elimination orifices.


+1 :up:


----------



## CloudAtlas

nooneuknow said:


> If people didn't "rant", do you really think there would be a response?


You don't think the Cable operators let them know? TiVo has 3 times as many MSO customers as retail. And unlike retail customers the MSO customers are paying big monthly cable bills to get TiVo.

I'm not saying don't complain. But complain like you would if you were face to face with her. I love how the minute Margret posts in a thread the "grumpy ones" start to act civilized. Too funny.



> Not everybody follows TiVoMargret's twitter feed, and many have expressed displeasure with her using that medium,


How hard is it to take a look at https://twitter.com/tivodesign ? That's her Twitter web page. On the Internet. You don't need to FOLLOW her.

I mean it's SO much easier to go read a 100 threads of rants looking for her replies to people than hitting ONE page. What a great idea.


----------



## tvmaster2

C133 error tonight...also, iPad app not working either


----------



## Doit2it

It's back! I've had a C133 issue for the past 5 hours.
And I see an iPad thread has risen to the top.
Aren't those two issues related?


----------



## nooneuknow

(Copy & Paste from the Roamio area):

Region/Location: Southern NV

Same on all three Roamio base models here. It's been this way for hours at this time.

Saw TiVoMargret's tweet about it before I even came here. It's always nice that rather than spending a day, and/or evening, following "TiVo Support's" useless troubleshooting scripts (in scenarios when it is actually TiVo's problem), we can get a "straight" confirmation from her, and just wait it out.

I don't feel it is right (that it is this way), but things would be far worse if we didn't have TiVoMargret available to tell us they are working on things.

I've given up on TCF as being the first place to check for issues being on TiVo's end of things... The best I can expect is to see more reports of issues, and references/links to her tweets.

I've finally just accepted that I need to keep another browser tab open to view her twitter feed (rather than complaining about her declining participation within TCF, and lack of real-time updates on critical issues like these within TCF)...

.


----------



## Doit2it

Just turned on the TV and it's back to normal. I'm in the Nashville, TN market, but if we're talking TiVo's (internet) servers, the problem could pop up anywhere.


----------

